# Best Rest on the Market



## ultrarest#1 (Mar 12, 2004)

The ULTRA-REST by Quality Archery Designs the only fall away arrow rest that totally captures the arrow. This rest does not work using the principle of inertia. Our patent pending VDT (Velocity Drop-Away Technology) allows the ULTRA-REST to fall away only when the bow is fired and cannot accidentally fall away if bumped or jarred. VDT technology produces the only arrow rest in the world that while hunting, drawing, and let down the arrow remains captured. The ULTRA-REST’S launcher is elevated and locked into perfect center shot position. The locked upright positioning gives the arrow and broadhead total bow-shelf clearance while drawing the bow. This enables you to shoot shorter arrows than any other fall away rest. Our patent pending cord clamp attaches the no-stretch cord to the down bus cable, making the ULTRA-REST compatible with virtually any bow set-up including Mathews Legacy and Icon. Other features of the ULTRA-REST include strong durable construction, easy set-up and tuning, total fletching clearance, and perfect arrow flight. The ULTRA-REST has no magnets, exposed springs, or noisy linkages making our rest quiet, accurate and consistent shot after shot. The ULTRA-REST is the most complete and advanced fall away rest on the market.
For more information on the ULTRA-REST please contact Quality Archery Designs, PO Box 940, Madison Heights VA, 24572, or call 434-846-5839


----------



## RedWonder (Jan 10, 2003)

Here is a picture for everyone that has not seen the rest.


Keystone Country Store sells this rest here is a link
http://www.keystonecountrystore.com...ber=ARR1984403&variation=&aitem=169&mitem=233


----------



## andy_smaga (Sep 27, 2003)

*ultrarest#1*

Can you explain what make it drop ? what's Velocity Drop-Away Technology ?
Can you show a pic of the cord with the clamp ?


----------



## Rangeball (Sep 30, 2003)

This is a rest I've been really interested in for some time. It seems to combine great arrow holding attributes with total fletch clearance. I'm suprised it is discussed so rarely on bow forums such as these. ANY additional info you can provide as the maker of this rest will be MUCH appreciated.

I also wonder just what is it that makes it drop. Is it a normal spring like most drop aways but you provide the benefit of a "catch" to keep the launcher up that is disengaged by the string attached to the cable when the bow is drawn? 

Can you let down without shooting and the launcher stays up?

Can you time the rest to set the drop for a specific set up?

How fast an arrow may give potential launcher contact?

Details, details, details...


----------



## XX75 (Jan 22, 2003)

I sent an e-mail to the company a while ago. Here's the content of the reply. It should answer most questions. Sounds like an interesting design:

"The prongs are molded from a Delrin material, which is basically a strong
plastic. The launcher will come up as you draw but you will probably want to
cock the rest before you shoot. Cocking the rest captures the arrow on the
rest and eliminates the possibility of the broadhead hitting the bow shelf
as you are drawing. By cocking the rest you also minimize the movement of
the arrow as you draw which can spook an animal How VDT works is that there
is a lever in the housing of the rest that at full draw the cable attached
to your down buss cable pulls the rest back another 5 degrees causing this
lever to drop. The lever is on a spring and on a slow let down the lever
will have time to come up and hit the stop keeping the launcher in the ready
position. When you fire your bow the velocity causes that lever to move
forward missing the stop causing the launcher to fall away. This may sound
complicated but actually it is a very simple design that has been tested to
work flawlessly for over 80000 continual shots on a special testing fixture
we have here at are facility. The ULTRA-REST has been methodically designed
to utilize all the features that are great about a fall-away rest while
eliminating the drawbacks of other fall-away rests on the market. Thank you
for your interest and I hope I have been able to answer your questions.
Please let me know if you have any other concerns."

Darren Pfaff
Sales Manager


----------



## Bow1Freak (Mar 21, 2004)

*Ultra-rest*

I have been shooting this rest for about a year now and it is the best rest i have ever used. Because for one i dont have to worry about my arrows falling off the rest no more. this is completly uliminates this.now i can worry about other things beside my rest. because we all know ther are about 1000 things that can go wrong, but if you use this rest it is just one less thing. and to answer some of the questions, yes it stays up when you do a slow let down. and yes you time it to match your bow.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 2, 2004)

*Ultrarest*

I have been shooting one for about six months, and bought one for my son. Originally, there was some fletch contact. But after some careful tuning, there hasn't been any problems. It is set so that the prongs start to fall as soon as the string begins to move.

I am shooting an HCA TSS at 80# and 27" DL at 312 fps. Tuning the rest so that it begins to drop as soon as the string starts to move was key.


----------



## archernga23 (Nov 18, 2003)

*Ultra rest*

Had the rest for a while and trust me it will have a home come hunting season on one of my new toys .... OLD School here I come


----------



## geneinidaho (Feb 9, 2004)

Can't see where its much different from my ripcord.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 2, 2004)

Just saw and purchased a Ripcord. They seem to fall faster than the Ultra Rest. However, if you let down after full draw, the times come down on the Ripcord, whereas the Ultra Rest stays up until you release.

Other than that, they are competitive, no problems with either (so far).


----------



## Albertakid (Jan 12, 2004)

*Ripcord*

The RIPCORD is the best fallaway I have tested to date. Solves the containment problem of most rests and has all the aspects of an accurate fallaway. This will definatley be on my bow come hunting season.


----------



## 4-D (Feb 3, 2004)

*Ripcord*

Hey Guys I agree these rests are great
We have been selling them here at the shop and everybody loves them


----------



## OD/Specialties (Apr 12, 2004)

The Ultra-rest has been the most reliable drop away i have ever owned period. Have owned and shot this rest for a little over a year without one problem....


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 9, 2004)

*speed*

My only conceren is how fast it drops... how will it handle a 300fps+ bow?


----------



## archernga23 (Nov 18, 2003)

It handles my VFT flawlessly


----------



## OHbowhunter (Mar 20, 2004)

I own both the Ripcord and the Ultrarest, because I couldn't make up my mind. The had some issues with the Ultra not dropping fast enough which lead to some fletching problems. I tried 4 and 5 inch vanes and also a turbo nock vane, but couldn't stop the vanes from striking the rest. The ripcord was easier to setup and have had zero issues with clearance. Except for the let down advantage of the Ultra I give my nod to the Ripcord, plus it is about $25 cheaper.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: speed*



Just 1 More said:


> *My only conceren is how fast it drops... how will it handle a 300fps+ bow? *


I don't have a problem with clearance on the Ripcord. (My bow is shooting at 312 fps.) I had to do some hair-splitting timing (and cock-feather up) to avoid problems. As soon as the cable moves, the rest begins to drop.

Tuning is key! Good luck.


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 9, 2004)

I went with the Drop Zone guide series and my SlayR is supposed to be here this week,,, so we shall see how it does. My pro shop has some of the Ultrarests... i'll try one if i'm not happy with the DZ


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 2, 2004)

I started with the UltraRest, but have switched to the Ripcord because it falls faster. However, the UltraRest contains the arrow even if you have to let down; the Ripcord does not.


----------



## geneinidaho (Feb 9, 2004)

321 fps with my BK2 and no problems even with cock vane down (3" feathers)


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 2, 2004)

geneinidaho said:


> *321 fps with my BK2 and no problems even with cock vane down (3" feathers) *


Sounds like you have a sweet setup. 

Do you have to nock high? Also, are these standard 3" veins or are they low profile? Do you have any timing tips?


----------



## geneinidaho (Feb 9, 2004)

Standard 3" feathers. No, I do not nock high. Shaft is level + square with plunger hole. Timing is set to Bowtech specs, just a little cable tweaking for my exact anchor/draw lenght. Be aware this is set up for 3D only as we have to have 400 grn minimum for hunting here. 60 lb at 28" with 301 grain epic 400 including glue in 50 grn tip.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 2, 2004)

*SWEET!!!*

Over 300 fps at 60# / 28 in. ...

Now I need a rag to wipe off the drool on my keyboard. Go BK2 !


----------

